# 10 Handguns to Own Before You Die



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

From NRA's American Rifleman: 10 Handguns to Own Before You Die

How many do you have on their list? We have three: Colt SAA, 1911 Gov't and Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan. And, I'd really like to get the Colt Woodsman.

ADo you agree with their list? Any handgun you would add?


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Well I don't have them exactly, but close..

I have 1911 clone that I carry, made by Llama
a Taurus which is a copy of the S&W model 29, plus a few more..
The one that I would add would be a T/C Contender.. They shoot incredibly and the recoil is different then any other pistol / handgun I've ever shot..

I just got 2 different handguns the other day, which increases the collection.. 
I Got a ASM (Armi San Marco) reproduction 31 caliber Remington pocket revolver and a French "Ideal" aka a Spanish "Ruby" (millions made for the French from WWI to WWII under numerous manufactures and names) pistol in 32 caliber..

But for $100 what can I say....Some one needed money...


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Close on a few of em
Got a few single action Ruger revolvers and a Colt 1917
A Springfield and Llama 1911
Got an old Walther PP
A S&W 28-2 instead of a 27
Glock 32 instead of a 22
Several other S&W revolvers, and such
Close


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

I've had many of them, some I have no interest in, the 454 Ruger being one of them, and the Walther.

I seriously regret letting the Colt SAA's go.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

there list isn't exactly my list, the walther doen't speak to me , and i would rather have fun shooting my ruger single action revolvers than pay for a colt 

i might add a S&W 39 or 59 
a Berretta m-9 or Taurus pt92 or pt99
a ruger superblackhawk in 44
a colt delta elite 10 mm 
a ruger mrkII or mrkIII 
a sig 226
a S&W 625 45acp revolver 
aS&W 686 7 shot 357
S&W k-22
1911 or 6 

i am more interested in shooters to have fun with than collectibles

now rifles on my list start with a M1 Garand 
ar15 national match ar15 carbine to play
deerfield carbine 
marlin 336
marlin 1894 in 44 
a Henry big boy in 44 
1903 a3
a bunch of 22s like a 44us a mossberg 42 , a 10/22 for fun a henry , a marlin 39
a winchester m94 trapper
a winchester m92 

all this is going to need buckets of brass and bullets . and lead , and then enough time to make it to a bunch of matches shame i didn't hit a single number in the lottery last night


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Honey, you missed a few (those in green):



Wind in Her Hair said:


> GREENCOUNTYPETE said:
> 
> 
> > there list isn't exactly my list, the walther doen't speak to me , and i would rather have fun shooting my ruger single action revolvers than pay for a colt
> ...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

well i took the liberty of adding the rifle list

i know you have several of them in your collection , but who doesn't need a few classic US service rifles 

We just scheduled a trip to go to Camp perry , so i can pick up my M1 in person , you know find the one that speaks to me. and to be able to spend the day running around gauging barrels i can live with a big throat but want a tight muzzle , I was going to just order one , but i was talked into going to find MY M1 in person by a few others , not that i needed to be sold on the idea.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Well at least they said you either love or hate GLocks, and its no secret I have no use for combat tupperware!
I think I might add a High standard Citation and or a Ruger Mk1.
Dutch


----------



## Darstcreek (Apr 28, 2012)

ruger blackhawk 44-40 38-40 32 mag I have the rest 
colt lawman , trooper want those 
sig 229 357 auto want have it in 40 cal 
I would like something in (freedom arms ) 454, 460 
have pythons 2 4 6 8 inch barrels and a 4 inch dimond back (38) girls gun 
have s/s colt delta elite 10 mm 
I donot like taurus or glocks 
what i want is a ruger HAWKEYE 256 mag 
and a s/w model 19 >25> 686 so many guns I would like to trade .....


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Sorry but nobody mentioned my favorite 6" 686 stainless, and I'll second the Ruger mark I over the Colt woodsman. I have both and prefer the Ruger.


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

I have 40% of the original list.

Like others I would add or substitute some:
Ruger Mark I
Colt Python
Colt Trooper
S&W 39/59
Thompson Contender


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

I would like a Colt Woodsman.....I've been looking for a 38/44 Outdoorsman for years-no luck.......I stand to inherit 2 footlockers of minty Colt and S&W revolvers but looks like he may outlive me


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

zant said:


> I would like a Colt Woodsman.....I've been looking for a 38/44 Outdoorsman for years-no luck.......I stand to inherit 2 footlockers of minty Colt and S&W revolvers but looks like he may outlive me


There are four S&W Outdoorsmans for sale at Gunbroker.com right now.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

I've got a 38/44 outdoorman with a 5 in barrel. Truly lovely gun old style long throw action. luckly for me its got a very spotty finish so I can shoot it all I want with out the collectors tsking me. Nice tight action to boot, I've got a light WW231 load that turns it into a tack driver.
Overall I really like n frame S&W's
Dutch


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> had it, got it, got it, got it. :grin:
> 
> and I concur. (but to be fair - not all of these are handguns/pistols!)
> 
> as long as you are listing YOUR bucket list and including rifles - I'll include one of mine - *an 1874 Shiloh Sharp's 45/70*. :grin:


you are so hot
Cabin Fever you are one lucky man.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

My bucket list is a Vector Arms UZI SBR 

Vector Arms - UZI Short Barreled Rifle (SBR)


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Pops2 said:


> you are so hot
> Cabin Fever you are one lucky man.


She's hotter than a two dollar pistol


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

My list is quite a bit different than the one Cabin Fever linked to. 

1. 1911 (choosing only varient would be difficult)
2. Colt SAA (again, choosing only 1 would be difficult)
3. Colt Python
4. S&W 625JM
5. Freedom Arms Model 83 Premier Grade .454
6. Ruger Single Six (or the new Single Ten)
7. S&W 617
8. Ruger .22/45
9. Luger P08
10. S&W Performance Center 627

It would be easy to add another couple dozen that I'd like to have but these are my top 10. At least as of right now. I might change my mind about 1 or 2 of them.


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

I will neither confirm nor deny how many of those I have, or have had...

I would change the list somewhat, though.

Colt SAA, OK, there is something about that gun, and the clicks while pulling the hammer back... Though I would simply say get a SA of some type just to 'feel' and shoot the type handgun that helped tame the west..

Colt 1991, OK, again, there is something about a colt 1911....Though, I would simply say get a 1911 of some quality type to be able to experience the 1911.

Smith 27? What? The Kframe,Lframe would be a better choice. Get a K or L frame smith OR a ruger gp100 of some sort, or a python, etc. Just everyone needs a 357 full size/combat type revolver in their lifetime....

Smith 29, well maybe, but again, a full size double action 44 mag of some sort like a 629, redhawk, super redhawk, to relive the golden years of the 'most powerful handgun on the planet, can blow your head clean off' era.... Based on things now, though, maybe a smith Xframe 500 or ruger super redhawk 454 would be OK, too....Maybe the 329 would be the best pick, for current days...Everyone needs to own one of the most powerful double action revolvers at some point.

smith 36, maybe, but a j-frame revolver of some sort, or detective special. A compact revolver, yes, everybody should own one at some point in their lives. The newer ones, scandium frames, whatever.....

Colt woodsman? yeah, someone has a stash ready for gunbroker, trying to drive prices even higher.... Ok, had one, good gun, but a good 22 semi auto pistol is something everyone should own at some point, not just the woodsman. A good ruger, smith, or other manufacturer will do.

Super redhawk 44 alaskan, Nice gun, but a good 629 3" works better, unless you want to talk 454... This may be the category for 329, too. A good 'portable' powerful handgun....

Browning hi-power? Maybe a bucket list, but I would put beretta 92fs here, or sig 226, or some high capacity combat 9mm. Personally, I would put a glock 9mm here, too, and eliminate the glock 22 .40 cal choice. Though glock is probably worthy of their own list, too...

Walther PPK, seriously? Someone watched waayyy to many Bond movies. Get a compact semi of some sort. A good seecamp 32 or 380, keltecp3at, ruger lcp,kahr pm9,ruger lc9, sig 232, or pretty much anything else.... Though, a good pocket semi is something everyone should own at some point

Glock 22? What are they smoking over there? Yes, everyone should own at least 1 glock during their life, and a 9mm version is probably the most prolific on the planet. The 22 is simply one that is not that popular. Doubt it? Try to sell one.... Sure, LE has a lot, including FBI, etc..... BUT, the 23 is waayy more popular....

so, to break it down easier

A SAA, or SA clone or ruger blackhawk

a 1911

A combat type 357 revolver, 4 inch barrel

A large frame heavy caliber revolver

A compact 5 shot concealable revolver

A good quality 22 semi auto pistol

A compact portable OH **** get it off me heavy caliber revolver

A combat hi-cap 9mm semi, preferably one used in a military somewhere, not the projects...

A quality pocket semi auto 

A glock, you should not go to your grave without at least trying one...


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Thx-CF...3 were .22s and the $1100 one was a 38/44-I want one but not for 600 more than I'm willing to pay..


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

zant said:


> Thx-CF...3 were .22s and the $1100 one was a 38/44-I want one but not for 600 more than I'm willing to pay..


That's the story of my life. If you REALLY want one, sometimes you just have to "bite the bullet."


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Well,,,,,I got a gun,,,,,So,,,,,,I'm good.

L.A.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

On their list:

SAA: Own 3 in .45Colt, one 1st generation and two 3rds.
1911: Owned 12 of them over the years, still own two Les Baers, and a Remington Rand
S&W 27: Nope, but I owned and carried its cousin the 28 Highway Patrolman when I was a Police Reserve
S&W 29: Owned a Classic Hunter in SS
S&W Chiefs Special, nope, but I have lusted after a couple Colt Cobras
Colt Woodsman: nope
Ruger Redhawk: nope
BHP: Yup, regret selling it.
Walther PPK: Owned a PPK/S for a while, sold it and bought a SIG 230SL which I still own.
Glock22, never owned a Glock

Two others I own that should be added are the Colt Python and the Luger P-08. I also own a SIG 220ST and Iâm surprised that no SIGs made the list as popular as they are with shooters. Thereâs got to be more SIGs sold than Ruger Redhawks.

Chuck


----------



## JJohnson (Jun 7, 2012)

Ive only got one on the list

WWII Browning High Power Nazi Proof

But I would like to get a Colts woodsman though


----------



## Sculkrusha (Feb 10, 2013)

Bwaaa haa ha........You gotta be joking, not in this "nanny" country you wont. 10 handguns...Ha ha ha, shoot, we are not allowed to own a ging/shanghi/slingshot.
If you want one of those old kids toy cap guns (prob still made) then you need a class a firearm licence.
10 handguns, ha ha ha.
Boy, im jealous of your 2nd.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

anyones bucket list is ok w/me. id suggest everyone should shoot/own a s&w m-41


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

i would like to find these, Enfield revolver&#8212;the Mark I and Mark II, any Colt would find stabling here as well.


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

I've seen some good additions to the original list, but I feel a couple are missing. Those being Dan Wesson and Freedom Arms revolvers. Freedom Arms makes revolvers that are bank vault strong and Swiss watch precise. Dan Wessons are some of the most interesting, and accurate, revolvers you will ever fire. And they are the only revolver that can go from a 2 inch barrel to an 8 inch barrel in a matter of minutes. I do not have either, but I am saving my pennies with the intention of acquiring a DW .445 SuperMag. Had a chance at one a few years back and passed on it and now I kick myself every time I think of it.


----------

